# Most Blasphemous Songs Ever



## Encephalon5 (Mar 20, 2011)

Everyone post the most blasphemous songs you can think of!  I'll start. (we're just going to go by lyrics, I suppose)



For good measure:


WATAIN!!!!


----------



## groph (Mar 20, 2011)

6 6 6 BAPHOMET! THEY'RE CHRISTIANS TO THE LIONS!

Swarm of rats in a world of shit
JESUS CHRIST, SON OF STENCH
Swarm of rats in a world of shit
JESUS CHRIST, CASTRATED SAVIOUR

 - in case anyone didn't know this already, listen to the riff at 1:12, then listen to To Weep Once More


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 20, 2011)

This has to be the most blasphemous, in my opinion.


Maybe this one too.



The title of this one means 'Kill Christ', translated from Finnish. Pretty blasphemous.



More Grave, a pretty blasphemous anti-Christian band.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Acatalepsy (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 20, 2011)

The entire Deicide discography.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Shub-Niggurath (Mar 20, 2011)

I cant comment on the lyrical content but the name is fairly blasphemous

YouTube - MARDUK-CHRISTRAPING BLACK METAL


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/\m/


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 20, 2011)

Shub-Niggurath said:


> I cant comment on the lyrical content but the name is fairly blasphemous




Fixed (use "youtubevid" tags to embed).

Now we're talking!

And 



EDIT: 1000th post! Only took 6 years!


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 20, 2011)

I particularly like the title of this one.

Another one of the most blasphemous.


----------



## Thep (Mar 20, 2011)

I think a more appropriate thread would be "Most Intelligently written blasphemous song ever". 

At this point they are all blasphemous, but that doesn't mean much if they are all stupid Deicide lyrics like "Fuck Jesus! Satan kills Christ! Grr!!!"

That said, I think alot of Fleshgod Apocalypse and Hour of Penance is fits well here, but I'm too lazy to look up the lyrics or post links.


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 20, 2011)

Come on, people!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2011)

and the newer version


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 20, 2011)

Thep said:


> "Most Intelligently written blasphemous song ever".
> .


Imo, This Godless Endeavor (the song).
Fucking brilliantly written.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thep said:


> I think a more appropriate thread would be "Most Intelligently written blasphemous song ever".
> 
> At this point they are all blasphemous, but that doesn't mean much if they are all stupid Deicide lyrics like "Fuck Jesus! Satan kills Christ! Grr!!!"
> 
> That said, I think alot of Fleshgod Apocalypse and Hour of Penance is fits well here, but I'm too lazy to look up the lyrics or post links.



Yea, that probably would have been a bit better. Something with a bit more substance than "FUCK YOUR CHRIST WITH BASEBALL BATS!!", etc, etc....
Thats why I don't really like deicide.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah, well Nevermore fits in well with well written blasphemy...



and a link for TGE



JFAC have very in your face blasphemous lyrics...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 20, 2011)

And you know, I think that as short and brutal as it is, Suicide Silence's 'Unanswered' is pretty good lyrically.

There are also a couple of blasphemous DT songs (Sacrificed Sons)
but yeah. TGE takes the cake.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 20, 2011)

I think a truly blasphemous song should send rebellion throughout your whole person. You should probably say to yourself
"I'm 72% sure I subconciously worship Leviathan"

Unless you're religious/a parent, you should just feel shocked/scared.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 20, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> And you know, I think that as short and brutal as it is, Suicide Silence's 'Unanswered' is pretty good lyrically.





I'm sure the 15 year old who wrote those lyrics is SUPER Proud!


----------



## Sofos (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't mean to sound like a narcissistic little bitch, but i thought i'd post lyrics to one of my songs in here and see what you all think. it is rather fitting to the thread I believe:

_*Holy Hypocrisy
Garrett Padilla*

"Though I walk through the valley
Of the shadow of death
I will fear no evil
For thou art with me
Thy rod and thy staff
They comfort me."​
Ingest thy Bread of Life
Baked of the Seeds of Vengeance
Slash thy wrists with the blessed knife
Prey for holy interference

Drink thy sacred wine
Brewed of the Grapes of Wrath
Out from the womb of time
Of thy holy homeopath

"Now I lay me down to sleep
Pray the lord my soul to keep
If I die before I wake
Pray the lord my soul to take."​
Exist within the light
Whilst cowering in the dark
Fear the powers of the night
And hide behind thy Ark

"Our Father who art in heaven,
hallowed be thy name.
Thy kingdom come.
Thy will be done
on earth as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread,
and forgive us our trespasses,
as we forgive those who trespass against us,
and lead us not into temptation,
but deliver us from evil.
For thine is the kingdom,
and the power, 
and the glory,
for ever and ever.
Amen."​
Bathe in the blood of whores
Descendants of those of Sodom
Ignore the Beast's mighty roars
Be blinded by false Martyrdom

Cherish thy holy hypocrisy
Bestow false hope in preach
Feign the healing of Leprosy
Worship thy holy leech​_


----------



## -42- (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck all that pussy-ass shit.


----------



## AySay (Mar 20, 2011)

You guys need to post lyrics, I can't listen to ALL these songs...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww come on, The count

YouTube - Sesame Street - Song Of The Count


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 21, 2011)

AySay said:


> You guys need to post lyrics, I can't listen to ALL these songs...



Morbid Angel - Blasphemy:

_[Music & Lyrics : Azagthoth]

I am the god of gods
Master of the art
I desecrate the chaste
Writhe in the flesh

Blasphemy

Chant the blasphemy
Mockery of the messiah
We curse the holy ghost
Enslaver of the weak
God of lies and greed
God of hypocrisy
We laugh at your bastard child
No god shall come before me

[Chorus:]
Blaspheme the ghost [X3]
Blasphemy of the holy ghost

[Solo: Brunelle]

Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the law
Rebel against the church
Drink from the chalice of blasphemy
Rise up against the enslaver

(Blasphemy)

[Repeat 2nd verse and chorus]

[Solo: Azagthoth]

[Repeat 2nd chorus]

(Blasphemy)
_

Morbid Angel - Invocation of The Continual One:
_
Sacred night on the Eve of May
We gather before the stars
Taste the Hunger of the Fire
Vastness of the Continuum
Heretics of a way unseen
Celebrate, the Greatest of Means
Beelzebub, Lord of the Flies
By Your Hand the Zamanu dies

Drink, drink, the Blood of the Ancients
Me-Zu Me Pa-Ku-Ku-De-Hul
(Your Divine Ordering Principle is a Divine Order which manifests Itself with
Most Sweetness)

Star encircled with the Power-Names
We speak in the Broken Lines
Leviathan will open the Gate
To the Great Abyssous Planes
Feel the icing winds of the Ab-Zu
Sea below all seas
Leviathan, Serpent of Truth
Share with us Most Perfect Way

Call to the Earth, fortify our will
Come Air Spirits, be our eyes this night
Primal Flames are warmth to our souls
Waters of Life, Great Blessings You pour

Calling on Leviathan
Open the gate
Link us with the Wonder of the Abyss Planes so great
Lord of the rolling thunder
Celebrate with us this night
Rip away the veil
Hear our praise

Your Slumber is our Paradise
You smite our enemies down
For we, the few enlightened
Through Your Will we break our bonds
Lord Who shatters paradigms
From the rubble the New shall rise
Your Way presents death for them
The ME-GAL-GAL do we praise

Come Centaur
Those Who Prance to the Hymns of Truth
Come join us
Come Leviathan
Make passage of the Entrance we've
Prepared for You this night

Bil-At Kir-Zal Za-A-Kam Ki-Aga-Du
Kas-Du Da-Ra-Es Mu Ga Im-Mi-In
Nin-Ana-Si-Anna Ga Sa-Ga-Ar
Za-A-Kam Ne-Su-Ub-Du Ne-En-Mu Ga Sa-Ga-Ar

[Translation:]

Lady of Splendour, It is Thine Loving Embrace,
Sweet Nectar for which I forever thirst.
Heavenly Lady, I hunger.
It is Thine Kiss of Divinty for which I hunger.
_


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Not exactly blasphemous... But still pretty fucking evil! 

Edit: I lol'd when I saw this as one of the ads! 




Edit #2: Whilst the lyrics are a bit silly they give me a good laugh... And the Acoustic version of this song is even better! 

Aeon - God Gives Head In Heaven

You pray to god every night when you are in bed 
You want your god to come and take your pain away 
Your Christian god will always say that he is your friend 
But I know for fact that all he wants is to give you head 

Join your faggot god 
Christian faggot race 
With open mouth he kneels 
Ready to give head 

God gives head in heaven 
God gives head in heaven 

He will swallow it all 
Your filthy Christian seed 
It ain't no big surprise 
This is how your god is like 

God gives head in heaven 
God gives head in heaven 

Forced to fuck your god 
He wants it up his ass 
Heaven is for faggots 
Christian paradise 

Now your god wants blood 
He takes you from behind 
Christian assholes bleed 
Holy paradise


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 21, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> View attachment 19420



 I've never seen that ad before. And yes, those Aeon lyrics have always been awesome to me - albeit a little immature


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2011)

Anything by Aeon. Each and every Aeon song is so OTT lyrically it's insane.


----------



## Variant (Mar 21, 2011)

Honestly, as up and arms as Christians get about outwardly about satanistic lyrics when bands belt them out... it seems in real life, they're _*way*_ more threatened by agnosticism, atheism, and skepticism because at least Satan is "their creation" after all.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 21, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Not exactly blasphemous... But still pretty fucking evil!
> 
> Edit: I lol'd when I saw this as one of the ads!
> 
> ...





I think these "blasphemous lyrics" are rather stupid and pointless. They're not going to get their anti-Christian message over by writing rather dumb lyrics like those. 

If you want to get an anti-Christian point over, you have to attack Christianity in an intelligent way, by citing the evils and prejudice within it. There are plenty of bands who do this, but there are far too many who write like this example in the quote.


----------



## ScornEmperor (Mar 21, 2011)

Contrivisti - Saints Nailed to Toppled Crosses


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 21, 2011)

NatG said:


> If you want to get an anti-Christian point over, you have to attack Christianity in an intelligent way, by citing the evils and prejudice within it. There are plenty of bands who do this, but there are far too many who write like this example in the quote.



Immolation's _Closer to a World Below_ album, [/thread]


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I've never seen that ad before. And yes, those Aeon lyrics have always been awesome to me - albeit a little immature



I saw the same ad last night when I went to youtube to listen to a track off the new Deicide album! 



NatG said:


> I think these "blasphemous lyrics" are rather stupid and pointless. They're not going to get their anti-Christian message over by writing rather dumb lyrics like those.
> 
> If you want to get an anti-Christian point over, you have to attack Christianity in an intelligent way, by citing the evils and prejudice within it. There are plenty of bands who do this, but there are far too many who write like this example in the quote.



Well I did state in my post that the lyrics are silly and I posted them purely because of their ridiculousness and was intended to not be taken seriously... But I suppose that went over your head.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm sure the 15 year old who wrote those lyrics is SUPER Proud!



I meant in terms of being blasphemous.
Not actual lyrical depth and complexity. I listen to Dream Theater and Darkest Hour for that.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fear Factory - Pisschrist

Where are we now?
When we are blind
Abandoned faith
You left behind
Where you betrayed?
Or did you lie?
Our common fate
Our common demise

Where is the son?
To light the way
Along the path
Of our dismay

Look to the sky
On judgement day
A human god
That was man-made

So we lie
So we lie
So we lie
So we lie

And so we rise
Just to fall down
In reality
You're never found

I'm reaching out
With sealed eyes
I grab for light
Visions decried

_[Repeat fourth verse]_

So we lie
So we lie
So we lie
So we lie

Face down, arms out
Nailed to the cross of doubt
Blood runs like rain
Drowning for this world in vain

Crown of black thorns
Human skin, ripped and torn
Crown of black thorns
Human skin, ripped and torn
Where is your savior now?
Where is your savior now?
Where is your savior now?
Where is your savior now?

Fear Factor - Christploitation


There is no meaning in your death anymore
The words of your life no longer adored
Your prayers are just lies that fall on deaf ears
Faith has all been lost in our blood and tears
The light that you seek
You'll find nothing there
Your god is just a lie
Void of all meaning
Faith is your bleeding scar
Your god is just a lie
False prophets and promises
I know what they're not
I don't know what god is
I know what it's not
Christploitation is all I see
Your god that cannot save you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

NatG said:


> I think these "blasphemous lyrics" are rather stupid and pointless. They're not going to get their anti-Christian message over by writing rather dumb lyrics like those.
> 
> If you want to get an anti-Christian point over, you have to attack Christianity in an intelligent way, by citing the evils and prejudice within it. There are plenty of bands who do this, but there are far too many who write like this example in the quote.



If you've heard the song in question (of which there are two versions) you'll find that either A) it suits the music or B) it's very funny.

If he's not being serious, great. If he is being serious, great.

Either way it's funny because it takes OTT to a ridiculous new level.


----------



## liamh (Mar 22, 2011)

I know its not serious, but I find lyrics like Aeon's just as annoying as ilovegodsomuchyaaaaay-core lyrics. It's just flat out idiotic and not funny.


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 22, 2011)

For sure it's Papa Don't Preach by Madonna.

C'Mon, dancing around and under burning crossed while contemplating abortion?

BROOOOOTALZ.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If you've heard the song in question (of which there are two versions) you'll find that either A) it suits the music or B) it's very funny.
> 
> If he's not being serious, great. If he is being serious, great.
> 
> Either way it's funny because it takes OTT to a ridiculous new level.


 

I do find the lyrics hilarious actually 

I'm just not sure if the Aeon guys want to get a serious anti-Christian message over, or whether they're trying to be funny. If those lyrics are serious anti-Christian lyrics, I don't think they're going to go in favour of swaying people's opinions or enlgihtening them. 

I listened to the song online, and I didn't think much of it musically.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## decypher (Mar 22, 2011)

A nice oldie:


By the symbols of the creator
I swear henceforth to be
A faithful servant of his most
Puissant archangel
The Prince Lucifer
Whom the creator designated as his regent
And Lord of this World
I deny Jesus Christ...the deciever
And I abjure the Christian faith
Holding in contempt all of it's works


As a being now possessed of a human body
In this world I swear to give my full
Allegiance to it's lawfull master,
To worship him our
Lord Satan and no other
In the name of Satan, the ruler of Earth
Open wide the gates of Hell
And come forth from the abyss
By these names: Satan, Leviathan,
Belial, Lucifer
I will kiss the goat

I swear to give my mind
My body and soul unreservedly
To the furtherance of our
Lord Satan designs
Do what thou wilt shall be the
Whole of the law
As it was at the beginning
Is now and ever shall be
World without end Amen


----------

